# Spookwalk 2014



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tonight was our town's annual Spookwalk. I have been involved with our Library booth for the 13 years I have worked there. This year we did Pippi Longstocking when she goes to the South Seas to save her Dad from Pirates. The temp was in the low 60's but it got soooo foggy toward the end that by the time we pulled up stakes everything was quite damp. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Arrgghhhhh! Very cool pictures Jan! Nice props, very cool treasure chest and cannon. Well done, you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job covering that tent with stone wall scene setter, looked great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great!! Ditto on the scene setters and I love the octopus and crab in the treasure chest.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I loved the Pippi Longstocking character as a child. Haven't read the books in years.

I like the fresh-from-the-sea goodies in that chest. And do we know that dashing pirate in the first shot?:googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - love the chest and the scene setter works really well that way.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for all kind comments. We are supposed to start set up at 3:00 and be in costume and ready at 5:00. With just 2 of us setting up it is rush rush rush, although a Library Patron happened by and helped us with the pop up canopy.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Pirates! Looks wonderful!


----------

